# Information on Roy Jessop Seccombe RFA Wave Master 1950 & RFA Olna



## 0594531f (Aug 5, 2010)

I have just posted some photographs taken in 1950 on 'Members faces' of the Wave Master Officers. My Father-in-law, Roy Seccombe is in the centre. Anyone have any info on him?

Thanks


----------

